# Need some extra cash? Make $75 in 20 minutes??



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We just partnered with a company that is wanting to get some insight into the plumbing industry, mainly rough plumbing usage. No private or sensitive information will be required of you. The survey will ask you about choices of materials, tools, etc. You will not be asked for sales numbers, profits, etc. This is a comprehensive survey where all responses are completely anonymous and confidential. 

This survey takes approximately 20-30 minutes to complete. You will be compensated for your time in the amount of $75. You will need to provide your mailing address in order to get your funds. This is legitimate and a great way for you to make some extra cash for investing about 20 minutes of your time.

This is a seriously nice deal! :thumbup:

Spread the word! This is only for plumbing professionals!

Yes, you can do it right now! 

If you don't need the money, feel free to take the survey anyway and buy me some coffee!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Who doesn't like free money


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't can feel free to donate it to me.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Very poorly written survey. The only way to complete the survey is to lie. I'm not sure what value there would be in a case study made up of partial truths. Then again $75 is $75.

Mark


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Ill take the survey as soon as I find my expenses from 2009 ;-/


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Ill take the survey as soon as I find my expenses from 2009 ;-/


Not to worry, they are only looking for _"rough plumbing materials"_ like ball valves, water supplies at the sinks, push-fit valves, angle stops, pre-cut pipes, nipples, PEX and things like that.

Mark


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anyone else taken the survey yet? 

Make sure to share this offer with others you know in the plumbing industry.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

I started, but quickly realized it was ridiculous!! I don't know what the real intentions of the survey authors is, but it is not what it seems. My guess would be a list of plumbing contractors nationwide, with specific likes and dislikes would be worth a fair amount of money to sell to data collectors for future targeting. You can keep your $75... I can make that in half an hour, doing something honest!!


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

Did the best I could. Hope i don't get put on some weird mailing list.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Ill take the survey as soon as I find my expenses from 2009 ;-/


What about your expenses for 2019? :gun_bandana:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

huskyevert said:


> Did the best I could. Hope i don't get put on some weird mailing list.


The survey isn't for creating mailing list, so no worries.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

With an extra $75 bucks I think I would throw steaks on the grill!


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

wouldn't let me complete the survey,solicited my answers then shut me off. what a scam !!!!


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

*Scam*

I am a master plumber working in Maryland, run a licensed business. I just spent ten minutes on this crap and it said "sorry, based on your responses you do not qualify" ? Wheres my money ? Who let this stuff on the site ?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

bobtheplummer said:


> I am a master plumber working in Maryland, run a licensed business. I just spent ten minutes on this crap and it said "sorry, based on your responses you do not qualify" ? Wheres my money ? Who let this stuff on the site ?


You should have lied. :laughing:

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bobtheplummer said:


> I am a master plumber working in Maryland, run a licensed business. I just spent ten minutes on this crap and it said "sorry, based on your responses you do not qualify" ? Wheres my money ? Who let this stuff on the site ?












That's when you go back and tell them what they want to hear......:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Let's see Bob: is 75 bucks for 20 to 30 minutes so you did 10 minutes....that's 37.5 bucks but your computer was slow so they will send you a greeting card in a couple weeks from now...... :laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I will be interested to hear who was able to complete the survey and who actually received a check from the marketing company.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I will be interested to hear who was able to complete the survey and who actually received a check from the marketing company.
> 
> Mark










I made it to the end of the survey. They used the word 'honorarium' I think it was when describing the $75....:blink:

I am also curious to see if they send the money. Seems a little fishy, but I'll report back either way.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I made it to the end of the survey. They used the word 'honorarium' I think it was when describing the $75....:blink:
> 
> I am also curious to see if they send the money. Seems a little fishy, but I'll report back either way.


Yeah I felt honorarium was a weird word to use as it implies they are not legally obligated to really pay it. However, I doubt Cricket would have partnered with them if they were piping people off.

Mark


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Yawl missing the point here....

The promise of $75.00 to guys who can make that in a hour or two still got many of us to click on the link.

A plumber's customer has got to do more than click a link, so their sales resistance is stronger, but the right offer will do it.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I let my daughter fill it out. Checks in the mail :laughing:


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

i made sure to forget my city and zip code to see what would happen and they called the next day the caller told me takes about 2 weeks for process most checks


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

*Came in the mail today.*

Some times things aren't too good to be true. Thanks for the heads up Cricket.:thumbsup:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Received my check today
Thanks "CRICKET"


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just received the check, thanks cricket!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

got my check yesterday thanks as well cricket:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got home Sunday night from a long weekend out of town. Checks were in the mail.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice to hear some things are not too good to be true!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have commercial customers that take longer to pay than LEK Consulting!


----------

